# mahal kita pero mo alam. putang ina mo



## SandRock

What does this mean:
mahal kita pero mo alam. putang ina mo.


I think it means something like "I do not love you anymore. Fuck your mother" ?


----------



## biankita

Nope. This sentence would be "I love you, but you know what? F*** you." 

Generally, "P***** I**" is the Filipino translation of "son of a bitch". This is generallly the most offensive swear phrase in the Filipino culture. I used "F*** You" because the essence of the statement is more appropriate to the latter than the former.

It's also grammatically wrong. Whoever was nice enough to write this to you should have said: "Mahal kita pero alam mo, p***** i** mo."

I hope this helps.


----------



## SandRock

Thanks  it helps


----------



## Pinyot

P*tang ina mo > P*ta ang ina mo > Tang ina mo/tangina mo
Literal Translation: Your mom's a b*tch/wh*re. (Often used in the TV series South Park)


----------

